# Ketosis Diet



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi all,

Ive uploaded my meal plan for my Ketosis diet, i've been on it for over a week now and was just wondering of people's opinion!

The ratios etc and if anyone can recomend different food stuffs.

Cheers


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Looks good mate, your on the same cals as me, 25g fat and 25g protein per meal lol.

The only thing i would change are the shakes. I prefer to eat real foods, plus the shakes can be an issue on keto due to insulin.

How did you do that graph?


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for the reply

The shakes are for convenience as im at work although still give me the correct breakdown!

iv'e tested on a bg meter after the shakes in case of any spike and im in the low 4's every time!!

the chart was just done on excel matey!!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

what is your weight loss this first week mate


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

its about 3lb but ill let u know when i get my scales working again!

However i think i look slightly different and have been told so too, margianly anyway!


----------



## Grim Reaper (Feb 21, 2010)

Whats your stats ?? IMO keep your protein to around 1gm per lean lb of body weight...


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

protein is too low imo and youre getting too many cals from fats and not ideal fats like omega 3s and 6s but saturated fats like double cream. types of fats wont have a massive bearing on fat loss but omega 3s help with insulin sensitivity and not to mention countless other benefits.


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

thanks for the feedback!!

Protein is too low? I must explain that im not trying to get big big just lose the bf!

im looking for more definition if you know what im saying

its my first go so all advice is taken on borad and the diet can be tweaked accordingly

How would you recomend getting the omegas in there?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2011)

Jefaz said:


> thanks for the feedback!!
> 
> Protein is too low? I must explain that im not trying to get big big just lose the bf!
> 
> ...


higher protein would aid in fat loss, imo your calorie division is wrong too many from fats and not enough from protein. from all the keto diets ive seen i think dave palumbo's is the easiest and most effective to follow.


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

ricky23 said:


> higher protein would aid in fat loss, imo your calorie division is wrong too many from fats and not enough from protein. from all the keto diets ive seen i think dave palumbo's is the easiest and most effective to follow.


Excellent info mate, thanks alot!!


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

Fat to protein ratio is right mate on ckd. You want atleast 60% of cals coming from fats and the rest from protein. 1g of protein per 1lb LBM is perfect, plus fats are fats when on keto, they all go to ketons for energy regardless of what form they are, whether that be mono/poly/saturated.

Since the diet is only a short time basis i prefer to eat the things that i don't usually eat like cheese/cream/bacon/whole eggs ect.. but i still like to eat salmon/chicken/meats and healthy fats to keep salt levels down.


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)

This is me now!! I realise i've got work to do but thats why im doin it!!  )


----------



## Jefaz (Jun 2, 2011)




----------

